

Why Americans Call Soccer 'Soccer' - murtza
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2014/06/why-we-call-soccer-soccer/372771/

======
sjwright
It should be noted that Australia is currently transitioning lexicon from
_Soccer_ to _Football._ The local governing body, FFA (Football Federation
Australia) has stopped using the word, though it still exists in part with our
national team, the _Socceroos._

